# Playas Sur



## dark0dc0 (Aug 30, 2010)

....


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Xeere, gracias por compartirlas kay:


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Bonitas playas, pero deberías de poner sus nombres para saber qué lugares son, saludosss :wave:


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Que bello color de sus aguas, por ahi no habia una playa nudista?. *


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Lindas playas, me han dicho que la playa "Tortugas" es buena.


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

OMG!

cuiden su mar VALE ORO!

cuando un inversionista ponga sus ojos en ella el turismo será la q mueva Chimbote además de su actividad portuaria


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Las playas se ven hermosas, no veo la razón de aclarar el color del agua mediante el photoshop.

saludos


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Como que Photoshop? opcorn:*


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Oscar10 said:


> *Como que Photoshop? opcorn:*


Es obvio que el color del agua en algunas fotos ha sido aclarado con algún programa tipo photoshop ya que hasta la arena se vé de color amarillo.

saludos


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buenas imágenes , bonitas playas las del litoral ancashino ...¿y tienes fotos de la (pseudo) playa nudista?


----------



## **Rape** (Jun 23, 2006)

La playa "nudista" es Caleta colorada, es muy bonita.

PD: Tambien pensaba crear un thread de las playas de chimbote jajaja me ganaste.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Costa ancashina*

Aún no he tenido la oportunidad de explorar la costa ancashina, pero me da curiosidad. Su litoral casi no tiene grandes áreas urbanas, pero sí varias penínsulas y bahías que le confieren una forma irregular y llamativa.

Me da mucha curiosidad El Huaro, un istmo con mar hacia los dos lados de la arena. Por un lado manso, por el otro un poco más movido, cuando sube la marea las dos masas de agua se unen y lo rodean completamente, convirtiéndolo en isla. Como para visitarlo. ¿No les parece?

Me alegra la llegada del verano 2011.


----------



## Altial (Feb 21, 2008)

Chimbote tiene muy buenas y bonitas playas, bueno menos mal que no son muy conocidas aún si no ya les caerían en masa los condominios tipo Asia, aunque estoy seguro que ya pronto les llegará ese destino.


----------



## Chanchamayo (Dec 21, 2007)

Chimbote tiene lindas playas que no la han sabido aprovechar. Y bahías naturales. Maravillosas para el desarrollo turísitico, pero por lo que veo NO HAY NADA.


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Interesantes playas!!


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

Lindas playas!!


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Hermosas playas!!!...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

dark0dc0 said:


> LA FOTO PARECE ANTIGUA,PERO NO LA ES XD


Hermosas playas.

Me llamó la atención esta foto, como es eso, playa a ambos lados, acaso es una península??


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

que hermosas playas, gracias por las fotos


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

Muy hermoso el color de las aguas, no sé que tan real sean, pero se ven bellisimas esas playas!!


----------



## dark0dc0 (Aug 30, 2010)

…


----------



## tokitoD (Jan 17, 2011)

*wao , que bonitas playas !!! pero algunas son nudistas o que ??*


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

tokitoD said:


> *wao , que bonitas playas !!! pero algunas son nudistas o que ??*


Jajajajaja...ninguna es nudista, fue una estrategia publicitaria utilizada por el alcalde de entonces...


----------

